
What Is Combinatorics? (2013) - Nickersf
https://igorpak.wordpress.com/2013/05/14/what-is-combinatorics/
======
mozumder
There isn't a good textbook for this field... or at least there wasn't one 10
years ago when I last took a course on combinatorics.

~~~
rjtobin
There are a few quite large sub-fields, but there are classic textbooks
covering most of these. Here are some:

For classical enumerative combinatorics, there is Richard Stanley's
'Enumerative Combinatorics'.

For graph theory, Diestel's book 'Graph Theory' is popular for introductory
courses, and Bollobas' 'Modern Graph Theory' is more advanced and (as the
title says) modern.

And there is Laszlo Lovasz's fantastic 'Combinatorial Problems and Exercises',
which is a collection of problems and answers, and is a great way to get a
feel for the subject.

------
BillyParadise
the UD definition would involve poker, and not much else.

